# Col Robert "Bob" Billings



## George Wallace (27 Feb 2012)

From the RCD Net:



> Colonel Robert Stanley Billings
> 
> BILLINGS, Colonel Robert Stanley - (Ret'd) 8th Canadian Hussars
> (Princess Louise's) - It is with deep sadness that we announce the
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (27 Feb 2012)

Off of the Hussar Net:



> *BILLINGS*, Colonel Robert Stanley (Ret’d) 8th Canadian Hussars (Princess Louise’s)
> 
> It is with deep sadness that we announce the passing of Robert Stanley Billings on February 24, 2012. After a long and happy life, his big heart gave out, used up by all the living, giving and loving he did during his 75 years. He is survived by Sheila, his beloved wife and best friend. They celebrated 50 wonderful years together this past summer. His children, Barry (Kate), Alison (Jefferson Gilbert) and Michael (Julie Mulholland) will remember their dad for his love, support and guidance. He was "Pop" to Wyatt and Jasper Gilbert, Thea and Madeline Billings and Ben Billings. Bob will be dearly missed by his sister Ellen Ryan, his brothers George (Linda) and Roland (Susan) and their families. He is predeceased by his parents Harry and Edna Billings (Kingston). We won’t soon forget – he shared his own signature sense of humour and great zest for life with all who knew him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Feb 2012)

Bob was a good officer, a good man and a good friend. We will miss him.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (28 Feb 2012)

My second ever CO. He took over the 8CH in 1977. He was a good man.

RIP, Colonel.


----------



## Old Sweat (28 Feb 2012)

I served with Bob in HQ 4 CIBG circa 1966-1967 and have considered him a friend ever since. One of the "mens' magazines" that were popular at the time had an ad for, I think, after shave of a round faced, need a shave guy, wearing a white silk scarf and a leather flying helmet who was called "Smokey Billings." Bob soon was dubbed "Smokey" and I think it stuck for years.

Soon long, soldier.


----------

